
Show HN: Survey Tool with GraphQL back end - anualvis
https://surveyo.one-click.cloud.dgraph.io/
======
anualvis
You can login and create survey forms and then use GraphQL queries either from
the dashboard or any other client to query responses. For more details and
demo see this blog post: [https://dgraph.io/blog/post/surveyo-
into/](https://dgraph.io/blog/post/surveyo-into/)

~~~
namanj
The UI is pretty cool. :)

